# 323 error on Tajima Neo2



## DancingBay (Nov 1, 2010)

I have a 2010 TEJTII - C1501. I was taking off my hooptech clamp - EMS/HOOP TECH - Hoops and as I was backing the pantogram up to get the clamp off, bumped the front of my needle arm with the front inside of the clamp. I had the clamp in the closed position. I got the 323 error, but didn't hear any load pops or grins or anything like that, just the bump. I wasn't sure what to do, so tried several things, including turning the big knob on the side. I got a 225 error, but cleared that. Then tried a needle change from 2 to 1. That worked fine. Tried tracing the last design I had done, but nothing. Tried moving the frame, but nothing. So, tried turning it off and then on again. Came on and asked me to hit set for tubular frames and when it got to the back, bumped again and back to the 323 code.

Now I'm afraid to turn it off. What should I do?

Thanks,
Alisa
Dancing Bay Embroidery


----------



## Bodwick (Aug 20, 2010)

Don't we have any tech people who could maybe help Alisa with this problem?

I'd be interested to hear a fix for this...


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

You may have taken out the Y Axis board. I would suggest a call to Hirsch.


----------



## DancingBay (Nov 1, 2010)

After talking to a local tech in the phone this morning, that is what I thought also.

I just got off the phone with a Hirsh technician. He had me turn the machine on and hit set. The frame went to the back left, but this time no bump. He thing had me use the arrows to see if I could move the frame around and this time, it moved. I put a hoop on the arms, centered up a design and traced it with no problem. I have not tried to stitch anything yet, but will in a few minutes. The tech felt like everything was good to go, so I'm happy.


----------

